# Trotz Konjunkturpaket kein Ausbau der DSL-Breitband-Verkabelung?



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

Trotz des Konjunkturpaketes und der Aussage, dass auch der Ausbau der DSL-Verkabelung in bis jetzt DSL-freien Gebieten darunter fällt, könnte es jetzt doch in einigen Kommunen nicht zum Ausbau kommen.

Wie im Wiesbadener Kurier beschrieben, wird der Rheingau-Taunus-Kreis weniger Geld vom Konjunkturpaket erhalten als erwartet. Statt 54 Millionen Euro werden nur noch 47 Millionen zur Verfügung gestellt. Dies hat zur Konsequenz, dass neben der Förderung von Alteneinrichtungen, auch der Ausbau von DSL-Verbindungen nicht mehr realisiert werden kann.

Bleibt jetzt die Frage offen, ob auch andere Kommunen in Deutschland den Ausbau von DSL stoppen werden. 

Quelle
Wiesbadener Kurier - Region - Rhein-Main: Konjunkturpaket findet meist Zustimmung


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Februar 2009)

Das Thema ist wohl auch hier auffer Insel akut, DSL16M gibts wohl nur in 2 Orten (ich bin in einem davon), im anderen großen gibts noch DSL3000 oder 6000, beim Rest schauts aber nicht mehr so gut aus, gibt wohl auch einige Orte ohne DSL...


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

Bin selbst DSL448-Geschädigter und das auch nur, weil der EDEKA eine Straße unter uns vor ein paar Jahren Stress geschoben hat und der Architekt nebenan "gute" Beziehungen hat.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bleibt jetzt die Frage offen, ob auch andere Kommunen in Deutschland den Ausbau von DSL stoppen werden.


Wenn andere Kommunen auch weniger Geld bekommen, dann sicherlich.
Es wird denen dann auch nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das erhaltene Geld in wichtigere Dinge als DSL zu investieren.

Ich hoffe mal nicht, das auch andere Kommunen weniger Geld bekommen.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Es wird denen dann auch nichts anderes übrig bleiben als das erhaltene Geld in wichtigere Dinge als DSL zu investieren.



Was mich persönlich schockiert hat, war auch die Streichung für das Altenzentrum. Ich darf da nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern, weil ich in angeschlossenen Einrichtungen arbeitete aber das Konjunkturpaket soll Arbeitsplätze schaffen. So nicht! Das wäre eine Chance gewesen für den Ausbau.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich schockiert hat, war auch die Streichung für das Altenzentrum.


So nach dem Motto, Finanzämter werden für teures Geld saniert aber Kindergärten, Schulen und Altersheime müssen damit auskommen was sie bekommen.
Hat doch jetzt mal einer von den Politikern verlauten lassen. Wo er damit auch recht hat.


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> So nach dem Motto, Finanzämter werden für teures Geld saniert aber Kindergärten, Schulen und Altersheime müssen damit auskommen was sie bekommen.
> Hat doch jetzt mal einer von den Politikern verlauten lassen. Wo er damit auch recht hat.


So siehts aus die müssen doch unbedingt beste Arbeitsbedingungen haben, aber Schulen wo Schimmel und andere schlimme Sachen sind, werden links liegen gelassen..... 
2 Billionen € Schulden OMG..


----------



## Monolize (18. Februar 2009)

ich wohne selbst zwischen 2 ortschaften in denen es dsl 16k und mehr gibt

ich hab hier genau DIE arschkarte mit dem längsten kabel angebunden zu sein, eher das ganze dorf
mehr als 2k ist wirklich nicht herausholbar
hier im dorf wo ich wohn, sind nur 1k stabil möglich ohne enorm viele paketloss aufzuweisen

ich wünschte mir das gerade auch gegenden ohne oder mit schlechter internetandbindung da deutlich modernisiert werden

und das der spass erst "versprochen" wird und dann wieder gestrichen wird ist armseelig

hoffe das ändert sich


----------



## PabloCHILE (18. Februar 2009)

gruß @Monolize hier ein tip/link für dich:DSL in Gaggenau: Verfügbarkeit, Anbieter, Geschwindigkeit, Speed


----------



## TheRealBecks (18. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das Thema ist wohl auch hier auffer Insel akut, DSL16M gibts wohl nur in 2 Orten (ich bin in einem davon), im anderen großen gibts noch DSL3000 oder 6000, beim Rest schauts aber nicht mehr so gut aus, gibt wohl auch einige Orte ohne DSL...


Hört sich so nach der Insel Usedom an?!  Haben 16 MBit/s bei 1und1 bestellt und 3 kamen an^^ Oder jetzt in Berlin: Von 32 MBits (Kabel Deutschland) waren ursprünglich 22-24 verfügbar und seitdem andere Nutzer an das selbe Netz angeschlossen wurden und anscheinend massiv Filesharing betreiben, sind es mit Mühe und Not 3 MBit... -.- ...und dafür bezahlt man voll! Werd da gleich mal Stunk machen und Geld einfordern!


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Trotz des Konjunkturpaketes und der Aussage, dass auch der Ausbau der DSL-Verkabelung in bis jetzt DSL-freien Gebieten darunter fällt, könnte es jetzt doch in einigen Kommunen nicht zum Ausbau kommen.
> 
> Wie im Wiesbadener Kurier beschrieben, wird der Rheingau-Taunus-Kreis weniger Geld vom Konjunkturpaket erhalten als erwartet. Statt 54 Millionen Euro werden nur noch 47 Millionen zur Verfügung gestellt. Dies hat zur Konsequenz, dass neben der Förderung von Alteneinrichtungen, auch der Ausbau von DSL-Verbindungen nicht mehr realisiert werden kann.
> 
> ...


Wie genau sehen denn die Investitionsmaßnahmen (Maßnahmenpaket) des Kreisverbandes aus, was soll alles finanziert werden?

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Februar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie genau sehen denn die Investitionsmaßnahmen (Maßnahmenpaket) des Kreisverbandes aus, was soll alles finanziert werden?
> 
> MfG



Schulen und öffentliche Einrichtungen sollen modernisiert werden (Feuerwehr etc.). Es soll auch eine "Kulturhalle" geben. 2,1 Millionen gehen alleine da drauf. 

Wenn du mich fragst dann das, was in den letzten Jahren versäumt wurde, weil kein Geld da war, mit Konjunktur aber nicht viel zu tun hat.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schulen und öffentliche Einrichtungen sollen modernisiert werden (Feuerwehr etc.). Es soll auch eine "Kulturhalle" geben. 2,1 Millionen gehen alleine da drauf.
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst dann das, was in den letzten Jahren versäumt wurde, weil kein Geld da war, mit Konjunktur aber nicht viel zu tun hat.


Ist das alles, sollen dafür die ganzen 54 Mil. aufgewendet werden? In den meisten Konjunkturpaketen ist ja auch immer von Infrastrukturmaßnahmen die Rede und da bestünde höchstwarscheinlich noch Kürzungsbedarf um die zukunftsorientiertere Internetinfrastruktur auszubauen.

p.s.: Ich gebe Dir Recht. Für was jetzt alles die zusätzlichen Finanzmittel aufgebracht werden ist haarstreubend. Sollten doch solche Sachen wie Bildung, öffentliche Einrichtungen etc. in jeder Haushaltskalkulation ausreichend berücksichtigt werden. 

MfG


----------



## Lichterflug (18. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> So siehts aus die müssen doch unbedingt beste Arbeitsbedingungen haben, aber Schulen wo Schimmel und andere schlimme Sachen sind, werden links liegen gelassen.....
> 2 Billionen € Schulden OMG..


 
Ohne Schulden existiert keine Wirtschaft, haben woll einige noch nicht begriffen...

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, bei dem volle 50 MBit anliegen? Ist immerhin ein halber km der in den Genuss kommt. Das lustige ist, hier wohnen nur Rentner und die ham alle was gegen High-Tech wie Pc's etc


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Februar 2009)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Das lustige ist, hier wohnen nur Rentner und die ham alle was gegen High-Tech wie Pc's etc


Ist anscheinend gang und gebe das man die schnellsten Anschlüsse da findet wo sich nicht gebraucht werden, bzw. kaum genutzt werden.
In einem Nachbarort hier bei mir ist es auch der Fall. Entlang einer Bundesstraße liegt auf der einen Seite wo zwei Häuser und eine Schwimmhalle stehen 16k an, und auf der anderen Staßenseite wo sich ein komplettes großes Wohngebiet befindet haben die gerade mal 3k


----------



## PrimeCool3r (18. Februar 2009)

ich hab zwar auch nur 384 Kbps, aber bin froh das ich die überhaupt habe(5db über Maximum). Allerdings hab ich schon von Orten gehört, die sich das DSL Kabel selber einbuddeln mussten...

PS: War ist eigentlich mit der RAM Technik?.. Hat die sich durchgesetzt?

MfG


----------



## AK-Pulco (18. Februar 2009)

Das mit den DSL-Leitungen ist doch echt schon ein Armutszeugnis für unser Land, wenns so weitergeht sind wir ohnehin bald auf DDR niveau.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2009)

AK-Pulco schrieb:


> Das mit den DSL-Leitungen ist doch echt schon ein Armutszeugnis für unser Land, wenns so weitergeht sind wir ohnehin bald auf DDR niveau.


Tja, so läuft es nun einmal in der Privatwirtschaft. Es wird eben nur das umgesetzt was gewinnbringend ist. Die andern haben eben pech gehabt., Findet euch damit ab 
Oder wäre eine Verstaatlichung ner Netzstruktur vielleicht der bessere Weg?

MfG


----------



## Monolize (18. Februar 2009)

PabloCHILE schrieb:


> gruß @Monolize hier ein tip/link für dich:DSL in Gaggenau: Verfügbarkeit, Anbieter, Geschwindigkeit, Speed



ja danke ^^

aber ich wohn nicht direkt in gaggenau sondern
gaggenau-selbach

dort ist die anbindung doch recht schlecht 

haben t-online
würde ja selber gern umsteigen auf kabelbw aber meine mutter will das nicht 
[zu schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit anderen anbietern (1&1, arcor, alice,)]


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bin selbst DSL448-Geschädigter und das auch nur, weil der EDEKA eine Straße unter uns vor ein paar Jahren Stress geschoben hat und der Architekt nebenan "gute" Beziehungen hat.


Merke: Zuerst kommt der Supermarkt, dann DSL. 

Ernsthaft: Ich werde mich hier nicht politisch werbend äußern; aber es gibt Parteien, die einen DSL-Ausbau glaubhafter fordern und fördern, als andere.


----------



## stoepsel (18. Februar 2009)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Merke: Zuerst kommt der Supermarkt, dann DSL.
> 
> Ernsthaft: Ich werde mich hier nicht politisch werbend äußern; aber es gibt Parteien, die einen DSL-Ausbau glaubhafter fordern und fördern, als andere.



Bestimmt,aber nicht in Deutschland! 
Das Einzige,was die fördern,ist Ihr Mundwerk...laber Rababer...mehr passiert doch hier nich!
Wird Zeit,dass Wir hier mal französische oder italienische Seiten aufziehen...vielleicht nicht wegen DSL,aber zumindest mal auf den Tisch hauen und nicht hauen lassen!


----------



## FuNzeL (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde, die sollten mal anfangen V-DSL in mehr ostdeutschen Städten einzuführen (zur Zeit sind es nur Leipzig und Dresden).
Da in sehr vielen Gegenden nur Glasfaserkabel liegen, ist dort kein DSL möglich.
Ich z.B. wohne in einer Stadt mit 220.000 Einwohnern und das schnellste was uns angeboten werden kann, ist ISDN 

Und da regen sich manche auf, dass sie nur mit dem langsamsten DSL surfen könnten, für viele wäre das hier ein Traum.

Naja, zum Glück gibt es ja noch UMTS...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Februar 2009)

FuNzeL schrieb:


> Ich z.B. wohne in einer Stadt mit 220.000 Einwohnern und das schnellste was uns angeboten werden kann, ist ISDN


Da scheinen die bei euch auch nur die Ballungszentren der Stadt ans DSL angeschlossen zu haben.
Da gehts dir ja genau so wie mir und Millionen anderen. 
Der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist ja, das dort wo schon eine schnelle Leitung zb. ala 16k vorhanden ist immer weiter aufgestockt wird, anstatt mal anzufangen Gebiete die ohne DSL sind zu erschließen.


----------



## CryxDX2 (19. Februar 2009)

komisch ich habe gestern ein bericht gesehen wo die sagen das überall in deutschland im jahre 2010, dsl verfügbar sein wird.... naja.... äh... wohl eher 2100, die hatten da wohl einen zahlendreher drin


----------

